# Big ears? Not normal puppy ears???



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

One of Gala's sons went to a Schutzhund home... Junior handler. Dennis was just talking to one of the club members (not the owner) and she was telling him how they all love the puppy, awesome temperament and nerves but that he could fly away on a really windy day. :shocked: :crazy: Really???? Come on! He is a puppy!!! He has to grow into them right??? 

I don't have pictures of him, maybe I'll try to get some, but here is Gala as a puppy:









And his sister last week:









 

Ok, let's see YOUR puppy's big ears...


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

I've always thought it was adorable when puppies go through the awkward stage where their ears are too big. Call me weird, but big ears on a little puppy are so cute! My puppy has always had ears on the small side. I think they're more "normal" for her now, but they've never really been big. Gala, as a puppy, looks like her rears are a little big, but I've definitely seen a lot bigger. It makes me wonder what her son's ears look like, lol!

Luna and her small-ish ears:


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Those look perfect to me!
Here's a pic of Uma when she was about 6 mos old. She still has the dumbo look on occasion but she is starting to balance out now.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with those ears! Perfectly normal. Just give it some time. He'll grow into them. Some shepherds have bigger ears. Just like some have longer noses, tails, etc.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

I :wub: her ears!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Let me guess...the sire or dam was actually a 747 ???  (jk)


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Doubleyolk (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm thinking of wiring Miss Bella's ears for Direct TV!


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

Geeheim said:


> There is nothing wrong with those ears! Perfectly normal. Just give it some time. He'll grow into them. Some shepherds have bigger ears. Just like some have longer noses, tails, etc.


Those pups are all so cute. I've only had rescues so I've never been through that stage.

However, my current rescue got in line twice for tail. She can stand in the middle of the hall and hit the wall on both sides!


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

Shaina said:


>


Look at that beautiful face! :wub::wub:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

<<---- I don't know nuthing about no BIG ears.


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

Jack at 20 weeks. Now at one year, he is finally starting to grow into them.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL definitely a Gala puppy! Watch out for a strong wind! I'll have to sift through Shasta puppy picks and see if i still have the one where her ears finally stood and she looks like she's about to take off down the runway.


----------



## GottaLoveHim (May 26, 2011)

His ears look huge in this picture...he was 3 months.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmm ... if I didn't know better I'd swear Bruiser and the General were closely related. Here's a picture taken when he was about 14 months old ... he's 6-1/2 years old and he still has mammoth ears ... 

THE BETTER TO HEAR YOU WITH, MY DEAR!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

:rofl: these puppy ear pictures are hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Those are what I call a full set of ears!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Where's the green eyed monster smiley? :rofl: I strangely enough never got the satellite dish ears with Molly so am loving all these pic's


----------



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)

I love GSD ears.


----------



## swing2hard (Apr 19, 2011)

Gun at 5 months old - I think their ears set them apart from other breeds


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

arycrest said:


> hmmmmmmmmmm ... if I didn't know better I'd swear Bruiser and the General were closely related. Here's a picture taken when he was about 14 months old ... he's 6-1/2 years old and he still has mammoth ears ...
> 
> THE BETTER TO HEAR YOU WITH, MY DEAR!!!


Very handsome, big ears or not!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I think they do have big ears. 

It's funny but now I usually don't notice an adult dog with big ears (and mine does have bigger ears) but I do notice a dog with smaller ears. Call it a bias but I like the bigger ears better.

Great looking puppies.


----------



## Uzi- (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't see a problem with the dog he's got some growing left to do. 

Mine is 4.5 years old and I still think his ears are big

Flight mode










Landing mode


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi could fly away with her ears too! And I love them.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Gonna be a big dog, and when the skull catches up to those radar dishes, he'll be quite handsome!

(providing, of course, he isn't neutered before 2 yrs, so the skull _*can*_ catch up)


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

My girl has huge ears too ....and they are always in motion. I love them.


----------

